# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  thinking its time for a lift.

## FireSlayer

So i sold all of my 4 wheeling rigs a while ago and just have my everyday truck now.  I am now working alot closer to home and thinking I would love a lift in my truck. the goal I think is 4 inches and 35s of some sort.  So research has led me to belive that a 2500 suspension from the same year truck will get me a quick 2 inches. I was then thinking just blocks and spacers for the rest but not sure if I will need anything else for this budget lift? I am accounting for shocks but looking for anything else I need. So if you guys think i need anything else please let me know

Thanks

----------

